# Jann's Netcraft 6th Annual Bassmaster ClassicDay



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Our 6th Annual Bassmaster Classic Day this Saturday, March 10th! The first 50 customers will receive a FREE 300 Yard Spool of Berkley Trilene XT along with great sale prices! Also while supplies last, Spend $50+ and receive a Free Rapala Multi-Tool! All offers are valid Saturday in store only. Stop in between 8:30AM-5:00PM and take advantage of these hot deals and FREE giveaways!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

We are making our annual Cabin Fever trip to BPS and Cabelas in Dundee on Sunday the 11th. Will you be open Sunday and any deals that carry over?


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

We will be open on Sunday 10am-4pm but unfortunately these deals are a one day only and can not guarantee they will have any left. However our retail store does offer other unadvertised in store specials throughout the week. We hope to see you Sunday!
Good fishing!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

We’ll be there! Thanks


----------

